# The definitive route through Rouen.



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Having read about low underpasses on this route I'm starting to get into a bit of a flap over this,I will be going this way on the 16/17 of April on my own with my new to me A class Frankia.Having read quite a few posts about this route,can someone tell me the correct route to negotiate Rouen with a 3.1-2 M high motorhome? I have done this route several times with a VW van going down the A28-N28-D6028 over the river,then turning right onto the E402 E46 D18E which has the railway lines on your right and river on the left beyond industrial units.Is this the recommended route? I have in the past came north via Tourville on the D6015,I don't remember any low bridges on this route but remember several underpasses on my first.My initial destination is Niort from Calais.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Although we've been through twice in years past, I can't remember exactly what route we took, but we never came across any low underpasses.

A good piece of advice one given out on here by Whistlinggypsy, (Bob) was that if in doubt, tag onto a Spanish or Portuguese registered truck, and follow them. :wink: 
Sounds good to me. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

I gave this advice in 2009 hope its goood for you. 

The secret of going through Rouen is to not listen to your GPS navigator as it will con you into taking the wrong turning as their are several very close together. 
Simply go through the tunnel and get in the middle lane and stay in that lane as far as you can without turning off, this will take you past the first couple of turnings and then take you over the bridge above the road you want around in a loop to join it, just carry straight on you are on your way out the other side. 
It is easy, coming back through is even easier as long as you dont hit it at peak times. 
Hope this helps 
RD


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We do the trip regularly, we live 30 miles south of Niort. 
We do just like you over the bridge and along the railway lines. When you reach the A13 you then have a choice of right to the A28 (very expensive) or left to Evereux - Dreux. No low bridges to be seen.


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Google Maps will show you the route through. You dont actually have to go through Rouen. Just click the alternatives and it will become apparent. 
We went to the west coast last year and did not even pass through Rouen just simply went round it.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

I've sent you a pm with a map showing the route thru Rouen.
Mike


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There are several posts on this subject, try using Google to search.

I do not cross the bridge but take the slip road just before it and use the N15 to Pont de L'Arche like shown in the attached.

On this route you can either carry on to Evreux or Le Manns.

peedee


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Ohhh totally forgotten that trauma, happened a few years ago now, got within 100 mtres of underpass when suddenly remembered the print off we had about our height and width, quick check of it and     had to do a 7+ point turn at the entrance, much to the non amusement of those around us. 

We just avoid now, think Andy has taken the city out of our sat nav   

Mandy


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

I would just reiterate "ignore your satnav, if it's a Garmin", 

In our case Garmin, where you can tell it you are a lorry and the stupid thing says keep to the left - underpass - and I'm shouting get to the right!!!!

We've now changed to a Snooper Ventura 6000 and it took us through the way the posts above explained.

Jan


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I now ignore the satnav and some of the direction signs as I descend towards the Seine. If memory serves their are signs for Le Mans at that point and I ignore them if going there.

If I am heading that way I still stick in the right hand lane (the road 'bifurcates' on the far side - see street view and you will see what I mean) and peel off to follow the river up stream (on either bank) following signs for Evreux. 

Once clear of the margins of the city it is easy enough to pick up the Le Mans road signs again or follow the Evreux road if going further south. 

If you do not follow the Seine up stream then you will end up in the city centre and when coming out the other side you will meet the famous underpasses.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

OK got it,just the same route as I have used in the past follow signs for Le Mans and once spat out the other side decide whether to go Evreaux or A28.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The trick is to create waypoints for the route you want to take. The exit off the A28 for the N15 can be a bit tricky so you need to be going quite slowly to give the sat nav time to give you directions. At the end of the slip road there are traffic lights and you need to be in the middle lane to take the left turn. If you are too far to the left it can be difficult to pull to the right for the exit onto the N15 which is almost immediately after the traffic lights.

peedee


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Last time I had to go through Rouen I used Garmin's Mapsource to make my own route up.
So by purely looking at the map and using Google's street view I plotted a route keeping to the east of the river (Seine?, I'm such an ignoramus).
This worked really well and we sailed through, with the river just to our right, with no problem at all.
Previously I had got caught up in the lunch time traffic and got stuck into a circulatory system which crossed two bridges, north one way and south the other.
The road was six lanes wide, I wanted to exit left at some point, and of course I was in the right hand lane. Must have crossed those bridges at least three times each as I worked across the lanes to the one I wanted.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

I've never gone wrong using this route. You don't need a satnav - just print off the map and give it to your co-pilot :wink:


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

This is a route I copied from MHF a few years ago. I'm not sure who posted the original, but it works very well.

_*
If going South (for Evreux and Dreux) on the A28/N28:

After exiting the tunnel take third slip signed VERNON.

In 200m this will bring you to 2 sets of traffic lights at a dual carriageway, the N15.

Go through L hand set of traffic lights to cross the N15 and try to get into the far RH lane.

As the traffic moves stay in the RH lane as you take a slight RH bend in 50M.

If you are not there already, get into that RH lane as the traffic splits in 200M and you must take the road to your right the N15.

Follow the road through an industrial area until after about about a mile it delivers you onto the bank of the R Seine.

Follow the road until a roundabout with 2 exits where you turn right.

Follow that road and you'll see signs for Evreux and Dreux more frequently so you can ignore Vernon. *_

Sandy


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Sandy, 

I think it was Autostartus (Gillian) who posted the detail, I can never remember the sign to Vernon.

peedee


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> Sandy,
> 
> I think it was Autostratus (Gillian) who posted the detail, I can never remember the sign to Vernon.
> 
> peedee


'Twas indeed me and thank you for remembering.
We still use that route 3 times per year and will do so unless anyone finds a better.

I kept out of this discussion in case someone came up with something which gave me reason to change.
They didn't, so we will be passing that way on Monday, 2 April after Sunday night on the DFDS car park at Dunkerque.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

And it was Gillian (autostratus) route that I listed under Spain 2012 and how to get there. If I put go from Dunkirk to Chartres in my Pioneer Avic Sat Nav it takes me Gillians route and its EASY.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks all,Ojibway the route you have posted is the one I have went before.I will be on my own for the southern part of my trip hence wanting to get it right having no-one to rely on,and new to touring with a monster vehicle plus never had a sat nav before either.Can I trust it ? don't know. :?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Lateral thinking . . . literally laterally to the West!  :lol: :lol: 

La Mailleraye sur Seine has a lovely Aire (49.48391°N 0.77357°E) and the Municipal (49.48433°N 0.77058°E) is basic but perfectly adequate.

Nice little town which (several times) has been at about the right distance for an overnighter, so we usually give Rouen the cold shoulder!

Dave 


Edit - Thanks Jock. Senility again.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> La Mailleraye sur Somme has a lovely Aire (49.48391°N 0.77357°E) and the Municipal (49.48433°N 0.77058°E) is basic but perfectly adequate.
> 
> Nice little town which (several times) has been at about the right distance for an overnighter, so we usually give Rouen the cold shoulder!
> 
> Dave


Don't you mean La Mailleraye "sur Seine" Dave?

If you do, yes, we can confirm it as a nice we stopover too. That's where I had my first taste of Pelfoth Brune, in the wee Bistro in the square. :lol: 
There are some huge vessels that navigate the Seine, right in front of you.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Jock.  

Brain only partially engaged again!    

Nice little Bistro isn't it, but don't go too far along the Aire or you end up next to the sewage works . . . and that ain't so nice!!  

Dave


----------



## jonron (Jul 4, 2010)

C7KEN said:


> And it was Gillian (autostratus) route that I listed under Spain 2012 and how to get there. If I put go from Dunkirk to Chartres in my Pioneer Avic Sat Nav it takes me Gillians route and its EASY.


People like you are why I joined,
Going from Dunkqurke on May 29th.first time abroad full of trepardation making a horlix of the whole trip.I will enter Chatres as a waypoint on our trip to Ille De Re
jonron


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

We keep to 4m minimum height clearance, and follow signs to Le Mans and then keep an eye out for Calais signage when almost out the otherside. There are some underpasses, and we do go over the bridge, but have never had an issue?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

bigtree said:


> Thanks all,Ojibway the route you have posted is the one I have went before.I will be on my own for the southern part of my trip hence wanting to get it right having no-one to rely on,and new to touring with a monster vehicle plus never had a sat nav before either.Can I trust it ? don't know. :?


I never use Tomtom to drive through Rouen, it tries to send you in silly directions.

Going south I just follow the signs for Evreux/Dreux, along the dual carriageway parallel to the railway lines and come out at the 'cow' island.

Going north ignore the first turn into Rouen, follow the signs for Calais and take the next exit. Easy really.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

autostratus said:


> 'Twas indeed me and thank you for remembering.
> We still use that route 3 times per year and will do so unless anyone finds a better.
> 
> I kept out of this discussion in case someone came up with something which gave me reason to change.
> They didn't, so we will be passing that way on Monday, 2 April after Sunday night on the DFDS car park at Dunkerque.


Thanks for reminding me altostratus, it's a very good route which has served us a couple of times. So we are grateful for you posting it.

I printed it off using large letters with each paragraph in a different colour so that my wife could read it out. (She gets car-sick if she reads whilst travelling and this helped her a bit).8O 8O

Sandy


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Like some others, we never go through Rouen but stop at La Mailleraye.
One of our favourite stopping off points and we usually spend a couple of nights there.

Landyman.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

As others have said just follow the Trucks and signs for Caen,Le Mans and Paris etc past the railway yard on the right via Oissel and the roundabout with the cows on it ! then on the A13 and then wherever you are going .Dont use autoroute/SatNav routes via La Couronne that take you through the centre of Rouen.Personally although it is expensive I always take the A28 to Tours whether in a car or MH as its possibly one of the best Autoroutes in France and saves masses of time if you are on along journey


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Nice little Bistro isn't it, but don't go too far along the Aire or you end up next to the sewage works . . . and that ain't so nice!!


If you go right along in the other direction Dave, there is a gated compound securing large circus trailers............with Tigers in them. 8O 
I didn't stand and gawp too long............just in case. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*COMAND "NTG2.5"*



04HBG said:


> I gave this advice in 2009 hope its goood for you.
> 
> The secret of going through Rouen is to not listen to your GPS navigator as it will con you into taking the wrong turning as their are several very close together.
> Simply go through the tunnel and get in the middle lane and stay in that lane as far as you can without turning off, this will take you past the first couple of turnings and then take you over the bridge above the road you want around in a loop to join it, just carry straight on you are on your way out the other side.
> ...


My Comand GPS takes me the way with no height restrictions!


----------

